# BIG BASS! New Personal Best Largemouth with Pics



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Marshall and I went hog-hunting today on Hargus Lake. We didn't get onto the water until almost 2:30 pm. The first two and a half hours were pretty uneventful, with both of us catching a few dinks. At about 5:10 pm we figured that our day was pretty much over. With the sun quickly fading, we ran the trolling motor over to an area of the lake with some thick wood. I ran my bait down the length of a nice laydown, and BAM...it got hammered! I new immediately it was the pig we were looking for. After several intense dives, I finally had the toad worn out, and Marshall netted her for me. A new personal best bass. 6lbs 14oz (6.875 lbs) and 23 inches long, taken from public water.

Enjoy the pics!!!







​


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

way to go mike, what a hog. she has such great color.again way to go man.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats! I know how hard you worked to catch that one, so enjoy it! Awesome job.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

WOW! What a monster! Excellent job once again, you've finally convinced me to get my butt over to Hargus.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

It only takes 1 to make a trip and I'd say that is the one!!!! From the looks of the gut looked pretty well fed, just decided that one more bite would make it's day but didn't realize what was on the other end of that bait you were working, she'll be a BIGGER pig come spawn, geez Mike you probably will have every fishin person in the vicinity and then some on that Lake including me and possibly NitroRider. LOL Nice fish Mike, may your PB turn even BIGGER on the next one.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Amazing fish.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Amazing fish. Congrats! What kind of bait were you using?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

beautiful:B mike.
you are a hard core basser,and you continue to prove time and again,that perseverence pays off.you have what it takes to get you to your goal.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Another awesome trip to hargus. I had as much fun netting that fish as you did catching it. Good job and by spring it will be over 7lbs and we'll have to try to get it again.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Mike... I got to say you sure know how to get those BIG ones.... Good job. I'm sure you are glad that Marshall had the net ready....

Oh... By the way I have the name plates now.... Give me a call when you guys want to pick them up.

See ya
GarryS


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

thats an awesome fish. Never been to Hargus, might have to check it out


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! I just learned of this site recently and you guys are amazing me with the quality of fish you are producing.The dedication you had to put into getting that fish today is great congrats on a serious hog.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome fish Mike! Looks like Hargus might be a little busier than normal in the coming weeks


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

That is an impressive fish mike great job


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Garry, PM me your cell number if you don't mind so that I can arrange picking up the name plates.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Great job, and look at how healthy that fish looks. Nice work!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great job on the PB, nice fish man :B


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice Hog there Hawk and on a cold day to boot,you da man!!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

That one will be hard to top!
Excellent fish Mike!! 

congrats on the PB :B


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

What a beautiful fish!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome Fish Congrtaz :B:B:B:B:B


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike- Again what a great looking bass. You are da man.!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice bass! No matter who would catch that fish , it would be a true trophy! Congradulations on sticking it out this fall and catching some of the nicest fish that many of us have had the privilage of seeing pictures of this season. Great job and I look forward to the day I have the honor of seeing you in a picture with your new personal best 10 pounder!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats what happens when you keep on fishing even when bite is not happening. One last spot,one more cast!! Wham PB is in your hand!! Would not have expected to see anyone but you in that picture. Great job as usual!!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Great job Mike, that is truely a HAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only way to catch'em is to fish for them.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish. Your always on the good ones. Looks like Hargus is doing well, or it could just be you.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go mike nice hawg. Good to see your out there getting the big ones still. How you all been Mike, adam, Phil, marshall? From the pics i see good.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey everyone, thanks a lot. I'm still pretty pumped up about that fish. I'm itching to take a half day on Wednesday and try to beat that weight!



Fish4Fun said:


> Way to go mike nice hawg. Good to see your out there getting the big ones still. How you all been Mike, adam, Phil, marshall? From the pics i see good.


Jerry, great to hear from you man! How have you been? Hopefully we will see you around in some tournaments next season.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*What a fish! *
And fishingredhawk & Marshal must be a couple of great Central Ohio fishermen!

If someone would have told you, "It'll be a cold day in hell before you catch a giant bass." they only would have been slightly off... It was a cold day in Ohio!

Giant Bass... Giant Bass... Giant Bass... Giant Bass... Giant Bass...

Congratulations! The memories of that one have just begun.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Just noticed this was a new/different Hargus thread . Way to go hawk! 



> 6lbs 14oz (6.875 lbs) and 23 inches long, taken from public water .


Naaah! you ain't been fishin no public water . I think you been Bill Dance'n us


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you sure that isn't a photoshop job from one of the big pigs you caught down at AEP this year?  

Nice Fish.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! Nice pics!  Raider


----------



## MinnKota (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice Fish Mike


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Very impressive! The fact that its from Ohio public water is icing on the cake. Very nice fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

HEY! Its the PIGSTINKER!

how you been big boy??



Pigsticker said:


> Very impressive! The fact that its from Ohio public water is icing on the cake. Very nice fish.


----------



## Blue McGillicutty (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm honored to make my inaugural post about such an awesome fish. It's nice to know that there are *PIGS* like that in Ohio public water...I'd love to see that fish in the spring when it is spawning. Congrats on the new PB, and I really enjoyed looking at your photo album - you have some of the best pics on this forum.


----------

